# Could I be pregnant???



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am on third month of clomid and cycles have been 28 days first month and 29 days the second month.  I normally have brownish cm two days before actual AF. 

I am now at 29 days and have not had any signs that AF is on its way and no brown cm. I have no other pregnancy symptoms apart from my breasts are sore but this could be the tablets.

Does your cm revert back to normal if pregnant or does it stay like egg whites when you are ovulating

I don't want to do a test as I keep telling myself that I can't be but not knowing is driving me crazy.

Hoping for a little miracle

JO98 x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi  

There's no way of knowing if you're pg or not unless you test.

Your cervical mucus changes throughout your cycle dependant on the hormones.  After your period, during early follicular phase it is more watery/lotiony/milky.  As ovulation approaches it becomes thinner and clearer.  Around ovulation it becomes thin, clear and very stretchy, like egg white, hence the name "egg white cervical mucus" (ewcm).  This is all due the higher levels of oestrogen.  Following ovulation, when progesterone is higher, your cm becomes thicker and creamier and then stickier.  This acts as a barrier to further sperm and if pg would eventually begin to form the cervical plug.

So if you were pg then your cm wouldn't be ewcm and it wouldn't go back to being lotiony etc....it should still be thick/creamy.

However, you can't determine pregnancy from cervical mucus alone, you really would need to do a pg test.

Do you know when you actually ovulated ?  Have you been having follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests at 7dpo ?

Assuming you ovulated around cd14/15 then you should be able to get an accurate result on a pg test now.

Lots of luck....fingers crossed  
Natasha


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying.

My CM is thick and creamy.

I had a 21 day blood test at the hospital on my first cycle of clomid which showed a high level (can't actually remember the level they gave me).  I have had no scans and when I went back after taking the third round of tabs as they said that because of my test results I was definitely ovulating.

This month is the first month that I have done OPK's and they showed that I ovulated around day 22 (i know they can give false readings but I only got one in the month of mine).  My DMIL is a nurse and she said that it was possible for me to ovulate at that time and we had plenty BMS around that date as well. 

I don't want to test at the moment as I feel it would be too early as I read somewhere that you should only do a test 14 days after ovulation.  But on the other hand it is driving me mad as I keep telling myself that I can't possibly be pregnant but yet get excited at the same time thinking that I am late.

Fingers crossed I will get no AF and a BFP next week.

JO98 x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If your cm is thick/creamy then this would be an indication that you've ovulated as this cm is caused by the increase in progesterone.

OPKs only detect the LH surge just before ovulation, once you get a +ve OPK then you'd normally ovulate around 36hrs later (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later).

When you did the OPK, did you get the +ve result on cd22 (so you'd ovulate around cd23/24) or did you get the +ve OPK a few days before and you're calculating actual ovulation as cd22.

If you're cd29 today and you only ovulated around cd22 then it's way way too early to know what's happening.  Assuming egg was fertilised, then it can take a few days to travel down the fallopian tube, dividing and growing.  Only once an embryo has reached 5 days old (around 5dpo) would it be ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later, so when it's 6 days old (6dpo)...and implantation can happen up until 12dpo. 

If you ovulated on cd22 then you're only 7dpo today....if you ovulated later, around cd23/24 then you're only 5/6dpo today.  If this is the case then you're AF isn't late as in general AF wouldn't arrive until around 14 days after ovulation.....although that is just an average.  Your luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and be classed as normal.  It's good that clomid has regulated your previous few cycles and your progesterone test indicated you ovulated but frustratingly it can sometimes lengthen cycles too and if you ovulated much later this month, this could well be the case. 

If you ovulated late in your cycle then personally I wouldn't say your AF was late until a you'd gone over 14-18dpo....eg

ovulation cd22 (?) - 15 October
today cd29 - 7dpo - 22 October
earliest to test - 14dpo - 29 October

Hope that makes sense ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------

